# What do you guys think of this?



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 5, 2013)

I made the album art for my online project a few days ago(the only thing I didn't do was the logo. Had a friend help out with that!):







Then I decided I'd put together a little teaser video 



Incase anyone cares, this will be a 5-track, FREE EP


----------



## Xenos0176 (Mar 5, 2013)

i love album art, dude this is sick not to mention that teaser sounds awesome


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! I can't wait to release it either


----------

